# Pedestrian struck by Uber driver near Boston’s Fenway Park



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

http://www.boston.com/news/local-ne...n-struck-uber-driver-near-bostons-fenway-park

BOSTON (AP) - Police say a pedestrian was hospitalized with life-threatening injuries after being struck by an Uber driver in Boston near Fenway Park.

Boston police spokesman Dave Estrada says the crash occurred in front of Jerry Remy's Sports Bar and Grill around 9 p.m. Monday at the intersection of Boylston and Ipswich streets.

The victim, who wasn't identified, was rushed to Brigham and Women's Hospital in "very serious" condition.

The driver remained at the scene following the accident. Police say they aren't sure yet if the motorist would face charges.

Boylston Street was closed to traffic for a short period.

Estrada says an investigation is active and ongoing.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks like more click bait.
Uber is in the title, but not even mentioned in the article.
The unknowns:
- was he an actual Uber driver
- did he have app on
- was he off work and just had the U up
- was the pedestrian in the crosswalk

And for the anti-ubers im sure they'll want to know if he slipped through UBer's DMV background checks, smh


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Thread already started 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/pedestrian-struck-by-uber-driver-near-fenway.70512/

Yes yes yes. 
- was he an actual Uber driver - YES
- did he have app ON- YES
- was he off work and just had the U NO
- was the pedestrian in the CROSSWALK

idk 
THAT'S PART IS QUESTIONABLE 
But in Boston it's not even a question the pedestrian HAS THE RIGHT OF WAY. He could run into traffic being chased by cops after shooting someone if you hit him your going to get SUED.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Nooa said:


> idk
> THAT'S PART IS QUESTIONABLE
> But in Boston it's not even a question the pedestrian HAS THE RIGHT OF WAY. He could run into traffic being chased by cops after shooting someone if you hit him your going to get SUED.


So in Boston that means theres no such thing as jay walking?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Nooa said:


> Thread already started
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/pedestrian-struck-by-uber-driver-near-fenway.70512/
> 
> Yes yes yes.
> ...


Also, where are you getting that info from? I went to the thread you linked to and it had the same vague article in the OP. None of it provides the answers you did. Are you police?


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> So in Boston that means theres no such thing as jay walking?


Yes, but you'd never get a ticket for that. Pedestrians have the right of way in Boston period. They can & do just walk right in front of cars when you have a green light.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Also, where are you getting that info from? I went to the thread you linked to and it had the same vague article in the OP. None of it provides the answers you did. Are you police?


TV news reports that are more up to date than the news story


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I think the mention of "uber driver" in the title is evident enough to me.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Nooa said:


> Yes, but you'd never get a ticket for that. Pedestrians have the right of way in Boston period. They can & do just walk right in front of cars when you have a green light.


I looked this up and couldnt find that. WOuld be nice if you could link to that law


----------



## mjo (Jun 2, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Also, where are you getting that info from? I went to the thread you linked to and it had the same vague article in the OP. None of it provides the answers you did. Are you police?


He was not in the crosswalk.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Boston attempted to enforce Jay walking back in the 1970s for a few months, then there was a protest for several days witu thousands of people jay walking in front of the statehouse on Beacon St.
App on, Uber is liable, now appologize to the victims family Bart McCoy .


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> App on, Uber is liable, now appologize to the victims family Bart McCoy .


Sure,as soon as you show me Bostons statue that a pedestrian has the right away in any situation


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This attorney explains pedestrian right of way pretty well. Its gray like most laws.
http://www.attorneywdkickham.com/pedestrian-car-accidents.html


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This attorney explains pedestrian right of way pretty well. Its gray like most laws.
> http://www.attorneywdkickham.com/pedestrian-car-accidents.html


This is similiar to what I found on the net. Pedestrian does NOT have the clear right away in any situation. So if someone just ran out into the stree and you hit them kinda of like Nooa example,you would NOT be liable. In the link you posted it also said JUST because they were in the crosswalk still doesnt mean you are automatically liable.

Furthermore, it just doesnt make good common sense for Boston to allow anyone to just run out in front of a car knowing that car cannot stop on a dime and still hold that car liable. To me it still seems the pedesttrian has to use common sense knowledge when crossing.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> This is similiar to what I found on the net. Pedestrian does NOT have the clear right away in any situation. So if someone just ran out into the stree and you hit them kinda of like Nooa example,you would NOT be liable. In the link you posted it also said JUST because they were in the crosswalk still doesnt mean you are automatically liable.
> 
> Furthermore, it just doesnt make good common sense for Boston to allow anyone to just run out in front of a car knowing that car cannot stop on a dime and still hold that car liable. To me it still seems the pedesttrian has to use common sense knowledge when crossing.


Clearly you've never driven in Boston, more people than cars in the street.
A Mass Commonwealth court will find the Uber driver liable, app on and all.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Clearly you've never driven in Boston, more people than cars inpedestrian e street.
> A Mass Commonwealth court will find the Uber driver liable, app on and all.


No, I havent driven in Boston. But what in the world does that have to do with me being able to look up the law on pedestrian right of way? Smh
You sound real confident.he was not in a crosswalk and you dont know exactly when he entered the street. Its a real reach for you to say you know the driver will be liable, SMH


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

It's a constant thing people just cross the street when ever they want in Boston period. They don't look, they don't care if you hit them your at fault. The judges in Massachusetts are not on the drivers side @ all. Driving in Boston is the worst. You would get killed in NYC doing that but in Boston you'll be a millionaire. If you live


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Nooa said:


> It's a constant thing people just cross the street when ever they want in Boston period. They don't look, they don't care if you hit them your at fault. The judges in Massachusetts are not on the drivers side @ all. Driving in Boston is the worst. You would get killed in NYC doing that but in Boston you'll be a millionaire. If you live


ESPECIALLY during a Sox game on Yawkey Way, Brookline Ave...
And if the Sox lost, people might kick your cab, run across the hood of your car...
Shake your head all you want @BartMcCoy but Nooa has said it all.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> ESPECIALLY during a Sox game on Yawkey Way, Brookline Ave...
> And if the Sox lost, people might kick your cab, run across the hood of your car...
> Shake your head all you want @BartMcCoy but Nooa has said it all.


Notice Bart always pops his head in uber liability issues
Notice his post are in day time

I think he is in the uber bunker monitoring this forum
Paid by uber of course

Poor guy always in damage control


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Notice Bart always pops his head in uber liability issues
> Notice his post are in day time
> 
> I think he is in the uber bunker monitoring this forum
> ...


Gotta wonder what they get paid in, 20 silver sheckels et al.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Same exact law in Philly as Boston... Pedestrians have the right of way no matter what.... Green light, red light... Doesn't matter. You hit them.. Your fault.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

5StarPartner said:


> Same exact law in Philly as Boston... Pedestrians have the right of way no matter what.... Green light, red light... Doesn't matter. You hit them.. Your fault.


So what your saying is, these aren't good towns to play "Death Race" in. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Clearly you've never driven in Boston, more people than cars in the street.
> A Mass Commonwealth court will find the Uber driver liable, app on and all.


Yeah, I can see this...I've driven in Boston and the self entitled Cambridge brats will just stand in the middle of Massachusetts Ave like cars don't exist. This incident brings up the liability concerns of periods 1-3. I have a concern with an incident like this happening at the airport. It's not hypothetical to assume an Uber driver is going to be in a rush to get to a ping and plaster someone in a crosswalk. The airport might end up getting sued eventually for negligence.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

W 6th in Cleveland is terrifying. Tons of drunk people hanging outside the bars right near the street where you need to pull up to for pickups. These people suddenly pop into the street right as you are trying to pull away. Overdosing on coffee helps so you can break with the speed of a psychic, lol


----------

